# Hardwareplanung: IT-Netzform mit UL-Zertifizierung/ 2 Polige Automaten



## Andreas20 (29 November 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

 ich benötige dringen Hilfe im Bereich des Überstromschutzorgans nach UL. 

 Eckdaten:
 Es Handel sich um ein Dreieck IT-Netz mit 480VAC
 Isolationswächter sind Verbaut und im Schaltschrank sind mehrere Transformatoren & Netzteile für 400VAC, 230VAC, 115VAC und 24VDC.
 Nach dem Trafo/ Netzteil sind Hauptsicherung und Nachgelagert die Abgangssicherung.
 Fragestellung:
 Benötigt man im IT-Netz eine 2 Polige Absicherung + und -?
Benötige ich nach dem Trafo/Netzteil eine 2 Polige Sicherung(FB100)?
 Müssen die Nachgelagerten Sicherungen ebenfalls 2 Polig FB101 bis 104 sein, auch wenn diese alle gleich große Auslöseströme haben?
 In welchen Normen ist dazu etwas zu finden zum IT-Netz?
 In welcher UL-Norm bzw. NFPA70 / NEC findet man hierzu etwas?

 Danke und Gruß

 Andreas **


----------



## winnman (30 November 2019)

Ja im IT Netz muss 2polig abgesichert werden-

Haben auch deine Netze nach den Netzteilen Isolationsüberwachung+Überspannungsableiter und werden erdfrei betrieben? dann wären das jeweils separate IT Netze und müssen auch 2 polig gesichert werden.


----------



## Andreas20 (1 Dezember 2019)

Also Isoüberwachung ist drin nach jedem Trafo. Würde es den reichen eine hauptsicherung 2 polig auszuführen und dann auf 1 polig wechseln oder geht das nicht? Wenn nein warum würde es gern verstehen. Wenn nich jemand die Norm kennt wäre es mega hilfreich.
Weshalb muss nach jedem Trafo ein neuer überspannungsschutz verbaut werden, wenn die Hauptzuleitung schon eine hat?


----------



## winnman (2 Dezember 2019)

Nach jedem Netzteil hast du ein separates IT Netz.
beim ersten Fehler zeigt das dein Isowächter an.
ist der 1. Fehler noch nicht beseitigt und tritt ein 2. Fehler am anderen Aussenleiter auf -> Kurzschluss. Um das dann selektiv wegzuschalten sind 2polige Überstromschutzorgane erforderlich.

Ü-Ableiter: Was passiert wenn diene 24V irgendwo einen Schluß mit 230V haben?
Nur entsprechende Ü-Ableiter verhindern hier gefährliche Spannungen.


----------

